# New Gios Mini Velo



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

The new mini velo arrived today at Y's Road in Yokohama. I made the trip up and closed the deal. What an awesome mini bike and fun way to remember many beautiful rides in Japan. I'll make a few small tweeks, like a Brooks saddle. Don't know if this is the right forum for such pictures, but it is the one I hang out on the most so thought I would post it up here.


----------



## b3ksmith (Jan 17, 2008)

Man, that sure is a pixie of a bike. What size are the wheels? 20"?
How is it to ride? What is the max weight limit?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh I love that old school Gios blue! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice little scoot.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Cool bike, but I'm not sure I'd want a road bike with skinny 20" tires. A road bike with MTB wheels might be good...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks great. I will definitely get another mini-velo someday. Tons 'o fun.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Love them or Hate them*

Seems there is not a lot of middle ground with the mini velo. There are a lot of them in Tokyo area, though the 20 inch wheel folders are by far the most popular small bike. I have really gotten into them as a fun bike to get around on for short trips commutes. 

I like the classic looks of the Bianchi, Raleigh, Masi and Gios. These are for the most part heavy bikes made of steel, not fast racing version of the mini velo. If you have the money, there are some really fast versions available like the Tyrell. There top of the line goes for well over $2k but is nicely equiped with 10 speed drive train and light wheels.

You have probably seen these, but the Cello is an all carbon version, bicyclehero.com from Tiawan has them.

Happy cycling to all.


----------

